# FF: Large dog



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Need I explain :


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Why did he do that? Is this your dog lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

blueberry said:


> Why did he do that? Is this your dog lol


No, LOL! Found the picture on line and had to share it.


----------



## Saqwer (Dec 30, 2021)

Oh my God, this is really crazy!


----------



## Cesar (Dec 30, 2021)

Ahahahahaha, lol, this dog is going to get hahahahahah for this today. Actually, I try not to get angry when my dog does something like that, but one day he got into some swamp, and what happened before, it's absolute hell! To say that he stank, that's not to say anything! I washed it for about two hours, but even after that, it still stank. After that, he began to have some irritation all over his skin. It was terrible because I thought this infection was transmitted to people, and I have a child at home. I had to lock the dog in the room and not let him out until he was fully recovered. The vet prescribed me an ointment that I bought here happiestdog.com. After two weeks, everything went away, but the smell was excreted for a very long time.


----------

